# Pic of my berried shrimp



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

No idea on the egg color, but awesome and congratulations  

I had a berried ghost shrimp die on me today, was very very sad


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess these guys change colors to match their surroundings. I had them in a plain tank with white gravel and they were all plain clear or whitish in color. Put them in my wife's tank with fluorite and they now all look like this with the black and red!


----------



## Adri. (Sep 6, 2012)

brainwavepc.com said:


> Found one of my wife's ghost shrimp berried, took a quick pic. When the eggs are green does that mean they are or aren't fertilized?
> 
> Yes, my glass is dirty!


Nice picture. I don't think egg color means they are or aren't fertilized. I have had females with yellow eggs and females with green eggs and they all hatched.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

If the eggs are there, they're fertilized.

After they're fertilized do they travel down into her pleopods.

Just so you know they have a larvae form that requires salinity


----------

